# Modern warfare



## Jungle (21 Oct 2001)

Looking at current land ops in this new conflict, i see there are no "heavy metal" LAV-3 equipped divisions fighting their way through the desert, but rather "rapid deployment", light infantry paratroopers carrying out raids on punctual targets. How do you extract an Airborne force after a raid ? Have them secure an airfield and use planes !!! Now to all the non-believers out there, who thought Paratroopers were a luxury of the past, $%?&-you !!! I SAY REVIVE THE AIRBORNE REGT !!!         :mg:


----------



## 031 (21 Oct 2001)

For sure, they sould revive the airborn. Having the airborn will have always have a purpose in the forces. They are essential. As well the airborn gives soldiers something to push for in their career. Not everyone can make JTF but you can have a chance with the airborn. That would help with overall moral. knowing that there is always something better for you in the forces.  :mg:


----------



## Roko (21 Oct 2001)

The Rangers and Spec ops guys where extracted with choppers, weren‘t they? 

uh-60 blackhawks, machines that are VERY tough..
our griffons (sp?) would be blown to bits long before a blackhawk is forced to crash...

I‘m all for reviving the airborne regiment, tho...

heh heh heh.. unless you seriously want to take over an airbase


----------



## King (21 Oct 2001)

It‘s my understanding that the Rangers did a static line jump into Afghanistan.


----------



## Jungle (21 Oct 2001)

King, from what I have seen on CNN, it was a coy of the 75th Ranger Regt. They carried out an Airborne assault from a 3 plane (C-130‘s) formation. They used static line activated parachutes because they are the best way to get a large number of troops to the ground in a short time from low altitude. 
 Roko, I believe they were extracted using C-130‘s, from the airfield they had secured during the operation (this was probably the only reason they secured the airfield). Remember, choppers have limited range. Using planes to extract troops after a raid (when possible) gives you a lot more flexibility and range, as demonstrated by the French and Belgians a number of times in Africa (remember Kolwezi).


----------



## Garett (22 Oct 2001)

Yeah bringing the Airborne back would solve some problems.  I hear that over the next 5 years the 3rd battalions will be phased out from the 3 Reg Force Inf units.  This could create a surplus of troops that are jumped trained since the jump coys would be done away with.  Its all rumor as far as I know though.  We‘ll just have to hurry up and wait I guess.


----------

